# Styrene strips larger than 1/4" square??



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

As far as I can tell, the largest strips that are available from Evergreen and Plastruct are 1/4" square. Does anyone know of a source for styrene strips in larger sizes than this? 


Plastruct does have ABS square and rectangular tubing in larger sizes, so that could be used if all else fails, you'd just have to fill the ends to make it look solid.




You guys that build styrene boxcars and such, what do you use for the sills and end beams?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Ray, 
In their 24" length, Evergreen go up to 1/4" x 3/4" if that helps. 
http://www.evergreenscalemodels.com/Strips.htm#24 Dimensional Strips 
What sort of size were you hoping for? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

That helps a lot, if I can find a dealer that actually sells them. 


Edit: I just checked, looks like Caboose Hobbies carries them.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ray Dunakin on 28 Oct 2010 11:13 PM 
As far as I can tell, the largest strips that are available from Evergreen and Plastruct are 1/4" square. Does anyone know of a source for styrene strips in larger sizes than this? 


Plastruct does have ABS square and rectangular tubing in larger sizes, so that could be used if all else fails, you'd just have to fill the ends to make it look solid.




You guys that build styrene boxcars and such, what do you use for the sills and end beams?




Ray,

Why wouldn't you want to use square tubing for the sills, etc., or whatever else you are building. Just as strong and lighter!

P.S. Your local Plastic merchant may have offcuts or large sheets you can cut on a table saw.


----------



## Toy Maker (Jul 20, 2010)

Another really good resource is calling around your local area, and looking for some wholesale plastic suppliers. Acrylic usually comes 1/8 3/16 1/4 5/8 3/4 1" square with no problem... and IT'S CHEAP !!! 
Acrylic glues up just like styrene, but its solvent is a little more aggressive than the solvents they use for styrene, so be careful. The solvent you will want for plexi is called Weld-on #3 or #4 
Check the phone book, and see what you can come up with. 

James


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

The problem with acrylic is, it's much harder than styrene, which makes it difficult to add texture to the surface. (Wood grain, etc.) Although, in a pinch you could probably laminate some styrene to the acrylic, and texture that.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I've used 1/2" and 3/8" sheet PVC ripped down to make sign posts for grade crossings, etc. Cuts like butter on a table saw and is not hard like acrylic. It glues up to styrene and other plastics just fine and takes paint well. TAP plastics has the PVC and the plastic glue. I think the minimum size is a 2x4 foot sheet unless you have a store near you and can check the scrap bin for cutoffs there. 

The link leads to a caboose I built using PVC. The sides are 1/8" PVC that I scribed myself. The end blocks (scribed on the outside) and intermediate blocks for support are 1/2" or 3/8" PVC blocks. Trim is styrene. Paint is Bondo grey primer.
http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=12133


----------

